# Anyone heard of the Midwest center?



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I think its in Ohio, and it was founded by Lucinda Basset a former anxiety sufferer. If you have information on this like if you have done it or know about it/ know someone that has done it. Also, If you want info on this, pm me and I can tell you a little about it, although I have not been there or particpated in the program.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, I've heard of it. I've gone to a lecture given by a Midwest Center representative. From what I've seen, they focus mostly on generalized anxiety but they also advocate their program for other anxiety disorders such as OCD, Panic Disorder and Social Anxiety. A couple of years ago they were charging about $700 for their tape set, rather excessive in my opinion. To me, there are more practical options for working on social anxiety than this one.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

sabbath92001 said:


> I'm sorry to say that I think it's a money making scam. I don't think there is any useful info they can provide us.


 :agree 
Im called them in reference to the radio comerical they run 57 times a day on the radio for the free audio tape talking about the course, well the guy got me on the phone and tried for 30 min trying to sell me the $500 package, he wouldn't take no for an awnser. As far as I'm concerned that place is a crock of sh**.


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

actually, its works. i ordered the tapes a few years ago. they are pretty expensive(i think i paid 3 or 4 hundred dollars for them).but i made alot of progress, and i was close to overcoming my anxiety, but i had a few personal problems come up, and i 've went through a major set back. they have a website. they do primarily focus on generalized anxiety but, on their site i know they address sa, as well.


----------

